# Need Help With Mounting a Painting



## oolafsson (Jul 26, 2011)

I have completed an acrylic painting that measures 17ft x 8ft on un-stretched canvas, that I now need to stretch. What would be the best way of going about this? I've read that I'd need to buy 17ft pieces of 1x2 pine wood in order to construct my own frame, but where can I get wood of that size? Also, for a painting of this size, how many cross braces would I need? 

If anyone has the time to respond with a detailed explanation of how to go about this it would be greatly appreciated  

thanks


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always thought the canvas had to be stretched before painting. I've only ever painted on pre-stretched canvas or canvas boards so I'm of no help, but hopefully someone here can.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Local hardware store prolly has 20 footers.


-


----------

